# Unable to download from my Gamestore bookshelf.



## RangerWickett (Feb 16, 2007)

I wanted to download a copy of my own book, Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns, and so I went to my bookshelf (through the Download Shop drop menu above) and clicked on the download button. But then I got one of those nice server error messages -- you know the kind we used to get whenever the old server was unable to handle the stress of so many people being online?

This problem isn't just limited to me. I tried sending a comp copy to a friend, thinking perhaps she could download it and send it to me, but it was a no-go. Help please. Heck, I'd even accept someone just emailing me the pdf (ryanznock@gmail.com).


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 20, 2007)

Help!


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 21, 2007)

What, nothing?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 24, 2007)

Seriously, I cannot even look at books I myself wrote. This makes me genuinely sad. Do I have to use the puppy dog eyes to get someone to help?


----------



## BOZ (Feb 24, 2007)

i'd help if i could!


----------



## Keith Robinson (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a really vague memory of hearing that the ENGS bookshelf no longer workd, as it wasn't connected in any way to RPGNow in the switch.  I just tried one of mine, which still links to the old engs url, so you're certainly not going to get any joy there.

However, I also vaguely remember somebody saying you could contact RPGNow and request a download, which they can do at their discretion.

But, as I say, they're vague memories.

Failing that, just contact the publisher directly.  I'm sure they'll be willing to send you a comp copy, especially if you're the author.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmm... the bookshelf seems to have died.  The coder is pretty much AWOL these days, so I don't think we'll get much joy there.

Ryan, I just sent you TF&T.  If you post a list of what you need, I'll forward it all to you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Does the bookshelf dying mean that all the books I had access to, I now don't?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does the bookshelf dying mean that all the books I had access to, I now don't?



 Did I miss an announcement or something?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2007)

An announcement?  Of what?

Yes, it appears the bookshelf has died - I found out at the same time you did (i.e. 3 days ago)!  I'm trying to figure out what to do about it, since ENGS no longer exists and the programmer is AWOL.  Nothing has been deleted that I can see, so something must be corrupted somewhere.  I don't like messing around with that stuff, though - it's not mine to mess around with, for a start, and I don't really know how it's set up.

Has anyone tried emailing Twin Rose at the ENGS support address?  He's the person responsible for the (ex)-store.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I did email Twin Rose and have gotten no response.


----------



## Twin Rose (Mar 1, 2007)

I have no idea, I haven't touched the code since - well, since last october.  I looked into it peripherally, but I have no idea.  Did PC or Michael mess with it at all?  Be unusual - highly so - for PHP code to simply break on it's own.


----------

